# 96 variants



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I was interested in a 96 a few months ago, kinda fell through. I'm gonna more actively pursue it though, and I've been looking at the other variants of the 96 and I'm wondering which are still produced. I'm using two resources for the most part in my research on this...

http://www.beretta.com/index.aspx?m=74&idc=2&ids=29

and

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beretta_92#Variants

wikipedia's not the best I know, but it's the most comprehensive list I can find. I am most interested in the 96G Elite II (wish It came in all blued) and the base 96.

basically, what variants of the 96 are still produced that i can get through a [gun shop] dealer?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

How about asking your local shop what he can get for you?

Or try Buds, gunbroker, etc and see whats out there.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*96 availability*

I went to three shops this weekend and found over a dozen 96 Centurions DAO and all the NIB 96FS variants I could ever want both in the Athens area and locally in Hall County, GA. Ammo seems to be more scarce than I'd like it to be and deals are drying up a bit. You can still order carry and home defense ammo directly from Dakota Ammo, makers of Cor-Bon, Glaser and DPX ammo at a competitive price. At least based on the pricing of Federal and Speer comprable ammo locally. I am actually saving at least $2.00 a box per box of 20 rounds. Good luck and good hunting on the 96's in your area. I didn't think the 96/92 series were Massachusettes compliant. Shoot often and safely.


----------

